# What style is Pat Morita : karate kid



## suicide (Mar 9, 2009)

?


----------



## suicide (Mar 9, 2009)

? r.i.p.


----------



## suicide (Mar 9, 2009)

and what about ralph macchio whats his MA background


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 9, 2009)

Miyagi Do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (That was said in the movie)

Seruiously, The story was written by, I Believe, Robert Kamen (I think)(Mark kamen?) (Not the kick boxer but TMA guy). SO it's based on his style. (Try Google?)


----------



## jarrod (Mar 9, 2009)

i believe it was okinawan goju vs shotokan, but i could be mistaken.

jf


----------



## thetruth (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think Pat Morita did a lot of karate.  Most of what we see was performed by his stunt double Fumio Demura

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 9, 2009)

suicide said:


> and what about ralph macchio whats his MA background




None,it was just for the movie


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 9, 2009)

To my knowledge, Morita had no karate background at the time of the movie.  Same with Machio.  

They did what they needed to do: they played their parts well and helped to tell a wonderful story.  

Daniel


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> To my knowledge, Morita had no karate background at the time of the movie. Same with Machio.
> 
> They did what they needed to do: they played their parts well and helped to tell a wonderful story.
> 
> Daniel


 
Yes according to many interviews Pat Morita had *no* martial arts exprience nor did Ralph Machio..It was a Hollywood martial arts trainer named Pat Johnson that helped them with their roles...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 9, 2009)

Pat Morita was taught Karate for the movie. He learned some Judo from his cousins but mostly Ukemi.
http://seinenkai.com/art-morita.html

Fumio Demura was Pat Morita(Mr.Miyagi) stunt double because Pat could not do alot of the physical work due to childhood injuries.

Also the name Miyagi may have been a reference to Chojun Miyagi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chōjun_Miyagi


----------



## clfsean (Mar 9, 2009)

Pat Johnson Movie Do... 
Fumio Demura stand in work...


----------



## searcher (Mar 9, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Pat Johnson Movie Do...
> Fumio Demura stand in work...


 

And in No.2, they had a man named Yoshimasa Matsuda that helped them out.   Matsuda is a Shorin-ryu 9th Dan.

In No. 3, the kata they are working on throughout the movie is Seiunchin kata.   Which is from the Goju-ryu lineage.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 9, 2009)

considering the blocks they used, I am pretty sure Pat Johnson was trying to make it look like Goju Ryu

interesting because Pat Johnson was a high ranking Tang Soo Do BB.

even more interesting KK trivia:

the shot where Daniel is in the breakers trying to learn to kick, and he sees Miyagi on the stump doing the crane kick? that wasnt Demura, that was Vidal, the guy from the tourny scene with all the flashy kicks(he is the one that does the spnning drop kick on the Kobra Kai guy, and the one Johnny beats in the finals.

whats wierd about that, is that while Vidal is remembered for his flashy kicks, he was actually a Kenpo stylist, not a style known for flashy kicking.....


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2009)

I have an interview (somewhere) with Pat E. Johnson where he talks about the making of the Karate Kid..Martin Klove that played Kreese was not getting the character until they cut the sleeves off a gi and made him where a black belt in the training studio..


----------



## sparky12 (Mar 9, 2009)

Pat Morita never studied any martial art. Everything was choreographed fot him.
Regards, Don


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i believe it was okinawan goju vs shotokan



That's what I though too. As someone else said, the blocks really looked like it: E.g., paint the fence is from Tensho.



thetruth said:


> Fumio Demura



A Shito-ry&#363; stylist.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 9, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> To my knowledge, Morita had no karate background at the time of the movie. Same with Machio.
> 
> They did what they needed to do: they played their parts well and helped to tell a wonderful story.
> 
> Daniel


It's only just a story?

You mean I've been training all this time for the All Valley Karate Championship for nothing? LOL... j/k.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 10, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> It's only just a story?
> 
> You mean I've been training all this time for the All Valley Karate Championship for nothing? LOL... j/k.


Just be mindful when your opponent's sensei calls for him to sweep the leg.

Daniel


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 10, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Just be mindful when your opponent's sensei calls for him to sweep the leg.
> 
> Daniel


I'm not even worried about that. I've been working on a little something called the "crane technique"... shhh.


----------



## suicide (Mar 11, 2009)

i dont no but alot things said in the movie made alot of sense no matter if they were just acting :angel:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 11, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I'm not even worried about that. I've been working on a little something called the "crane technique"... shhh.


If do right, no can defense.

Daniel


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2009)

Show me sand the deck
Show me paint the fence
Show me paint the house
Show me wax on , wax off..

Show me make a lotta cash...


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Drac said:


> I have an interview (somewhere) with Pat E. Johnson where he talks about the making of the Karate Kid..Martin Klove that played Kreese was not getting the character until they cut the sleeves off a gi and made him where a black belt in the training studio..


 
The charactor John Kreese was based on a real martial art teacher out of Chicago. I won't mention names. But they say he's is really like the charactor that portrayed him in the movie.


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> The charactor John Kreese was based on a real martial art teacher out of Chicago. I won't mention names. But they say he's is really like the charactor that portrayed him in the movie.


 
*...*Now *there* is a school to avoid...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2009)

Martin Kove had a legitimate martial arts background at the time, though, didn't he?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 11, 2009)

I really like Myagi-do.  No belts; complete your training and Osensei presents you with a vintage car.

Daniel


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Drac said:


> *...*Now *there* is a school to avoid...


 

check it out.

http://cobrakai.ca/


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the way that it hits you with "Kickboxing" then "Jiu Jitsu" then "Meditation" then "Weapons training."  I was waiting for a blurb to come up and say, "Which one doesn't belong?"

Daniel


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 11, 2009)

Drac said:


> *...*Now *there* is a school to avoid...


 
If a particular dojo owner advertises in the comic books that we read as kids, then I'd be a bit hesitant about going...  

That being said, he was a legitimate martial artist, and did a lot of good things for the USKA back in its heyday.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 11, 2009)

they list thier instructors as Black belts in KICKBOXING

makes my friggin brain hurt


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 11, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I really like Myagi-do. No belts; complete your training and Osensei presents you with a vintage car.


Not to mention other skills such as raising and trimming bonsai trees, hammering nails in one shot, painting, sanding, and of course waxing cars. Those are great ways to earn money while training for the All Valley.


> If do right, no can defense.


I'm pretty sure I've gone it down right. However, it seems to be easy to counter if I'm fighting in on a platform surrounded by water in Okinawa.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 11, 2009)

A crowd of onlookers with hand drums can help you there.

Daniel


----------



## suicide (Mar 11, 2009)

:BSmeter: you guys are going hard on karate kid my bad for bringing it up :angel:


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 11, 2009)

suicide said:


> :BSmeter: you guys are going hard on karate kid my bad for bringing it up :angel:


 
Just a little harmless fun regarding a cult classic. No malice intended.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 11, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> A crowd of onlookers with hand drums can help you there.
> 
> Daniel


Do you think I might be able to request a more upbeat or funk tempo? I'm sure the typical rat-tat-tat sound the drums make might cause further disorientation from having my crane technique countered.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 12, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> Just a little harmless fun regarding a cult classic. No malice intended.


Only if the subject of the third one comes up.  One and two were pretty good.  The third one.... well... not so good.

Daniel


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Only if the subject of the third one comes up. One and two were pretty good. The third one.... well... not so good.
> 
> Daniel


 
Amen Brother.....First off I disliked all the Karate Kid movies..One and Two were not bad..But the third and the Next Karate Kid with Hillary Swank were not good at all....


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 12, 2009)

I would rather have seen them find a more mature looking actor to play a grown up Daniel Laruso running his own school than what they did in the third.  It seems like they just kept trying to repeat the story of the first movie.

I didn't mind it in the second, mainly because I enjoyed the developement of Myagi's character and the fallout from the end of the first movie.  The third was just bad all around and the 'next' was just a bad apology.

Daniel


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 13, 2009)

I do recall reading online that the third one really sort of threw the characters' development for a loop.

The first movie was about Daniel-san regaining his honor and self-respect by facing his fears and facing off against his antagonist. The second took a more personal look at Mr. Miyagi as a person, and not just a teacher. On top of that, Daniel-san (yeah, I'll keep calling him that) was now fighting for his life.

Then comes the third movie, where basically, some guy is calling him out as a chicken, and he ends up fighting out of pride. Did he even think to call the cops whenever they harassed him?

As for the fourth, I didn't take a chance watching it.

I did hear they were remaking the first one, with Will Smith's son playing the lead role. I vote Sonny Chiba as Mr. Miyagi... lol.


----------



## searcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Chan as Mr. Miyagi?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155076/


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I did hear they were remaking the first one, with Will Smith's son playing the lead role. I vote Sonny Chiba as Mr. Miyagi... lol.


 
Jackie Chan is going to play Mr. Miyagi.

The story line is going to be Will Smith's son is going to be a crack dealer who gets picked on while he's standing on the street corner selling and Mr. Miyagi (played by Jackie Chan) teaches him karate to protect himself from the rival gang(s).  Just kidding.


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I did hear they were remaking the first one, with Will Smith's son playing the lead role. I vote Sonny Chiba as Mr. Miyagi... lol.


 
Gawd, lets hope not..Sonny Chiba would be a great Miyagi, he could do his own stunts..But Will Smiths kid??? He might do for the movie what his Dad did to the Wild, Wild West...


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 13, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I do recall reading online that the third one really sort of threw the characters' development for a loop.
> 
> The first movie was about Daniel-san regaining his honor and self-respect by facing his fears and facing off against his antagonist. The second took a more personal look at Mr. Miyagi as a person, and not just a teacher. On top of that, Daniel-san (yeah, I'll keep calling him that) was now fighting for his life.
> 
> ...


I didn't even know that Smith had a son old enough to play a lead.  Has he been in anything else?

Daniel


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Jackie Chan is going to play Mr. Miyagi.
> 
> The story line is going to be Will Smith's son is going to be a crack dealer who gets picked on while he's standing on the street corner selling and Mr. Miyagi (played by Jackie Chan) teaches him karate to protect himself from the rival gang(s).  Just kidding.


 
With Will Smith at the helm ya never know....LOL...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I didn't even know that Smith had a son old enough to play a lead.



Yes, several things--most recently in Keanu Reeves' _The Day The Earth Stood Still_.


----------



## suicide (Mar 13, 2009)

*Will Smith To Direct Karate Kid Remake / Steven Chow In Talks*

By *Doug *- December 11, 2007 - 08:32 America/Montreal 







It looks like Will Smith is going to be all over the remake of the Karate Kid. Today we learn that he will not only be producing, but also directing the project. We get the scoop from our friends at moviesonline:
*Will Smith is in fact going to direct the upcoming Karate Kid movie according to production notes. His son Jaden Smith will also star. There has been a lot of past speculation on who would star, and who would direct but it would seem the speculation can now end. Overbook Entertainment have Will Smith listed as the director and Jaden Smith as its star.*​Will Smith has had quite the journey. If you would have told me back in the day, that The Fresh Prince would be directing a remake of the Karate Kid in the future (as the Kung Fu Kid); I would have called you a liar and a prophet of questionable ability. But here we are, and it looks like Mr. Smiths directorial debut on a feature film, will be alongside his son and Jackie Chan or Steven Chow.
Steven Chow has confirmed that he is in talks to play Mr. Miyagi and we get his words on the matter today via themoviehole:
*Martial arts magnate Stephen Chow (Kung Fu Hustle) has confirmed online rumours that hes in talks to play wise and wrinkly warrior Mr Myiagi in a Karate Kid remake.
Im very fond of The Karate Kid and would love to join in the remake project, no matter as a producer, director or actor, says Chow. But it depends on my schedule. As you know, next year I will work on two movies, Dragon Ball and Journey to the West.*​So it is not yet confirmed that Chow will be Miyagi, but he is certainly still in the running. Chan is a high octane contender however and although both men are great choices, I think I would prefer the pastoral Chan for the role of Kung Fu Master. Lots of news out today regarding this project and we will have to hope that they walk with the wisdom of Macchio to create a film that pays tribute to the original.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm, thats an interesting idea, Show Daniel as an adult running a dojo, maybe even partnered up with Johnny from the old Kobra Kai school. And married to that hawt Okinawan chick.

whats the drama?

ok, a rival school opens up, and ....

oh i got it, Daniel as an adult, who teaches his own son karate in response to bullies that torment the kid.Leading to a showdown between Daniel and the father of the lead bully.......


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 13, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> hmm, thats an interesting idea, Show Daniel as an adult running a dojo, maybe even partnered up with Johnny from the old Kobra Kai school. And married to that hawt Okinawan chick.
> 
> whats the drama?
> 
> ...


That would have blown the doors off of the third one.  Even all they did was put your post on film for thirty seconds and then roll credits.

Daniel


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 13, 2009)

My thing is why take an american movie classic such as The Karate Kid and do a remake of it.  It will never be able to out do the original.  There are some movies that are better left alone and not try to remake and thats one of them. Also, why would you take a kid that is a vertual unknown and put him in this role.  I wouldn't know Will Smith's son if he walked up to me.  I think they could find a better child actor for the role.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 13, 2009)

so true daniel, i HATED the 3rd movie.

I didnt mind the 4th one somuch, btu then Swank is alot easier on the eyes than Ralh Machio.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I still like my idea of Will's son (Daniel-son) being a crack dealer and getting picked on in the hood . Mr. Miyagi (Jackie Chan) teaching him karate to fight off rival dealers.  For karate training he has to outrun the police while trying to steal hub caps.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> so true daniel, i HATED the 3rd movie.
> 
> I didnt mind the 4th one somuch, btu then Swank is alot easier on the eyes than Ralh Machio.


 
Hillary Swank is kinda nice to look at.  

Hey


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> so true daniel, i HATED the 3rd movie.
> 
> I didnt mind the 4th one somuch, btu then Swank is alot easier on the eyes than Ralh Machio.


 
Hillary Swank is kinda nice to look at. 

Hey, how about Gina Carano having some type of role in the remake?  You know the female cage fighter.  She's hot.  Maybe she could be the one that introduces Daniel-son to Mr. Miyagi.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 13, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> so true daniel, i HATED the 3rd movie.
> 
> I didnt mind the 4th one somuch, btu then Swank is alot easier on the eyes than Ralh Machio.


Amen to that!!

Daniel


----------



## suicide (Mar 13, 2009)

young crack dealer ? who will smiths son ?


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 13, 2009)

How about a remake of The Last Dragon, with Samuel L. Jackson as Sho'Nuff?


----------



## suicide (Mar 13, 2009)

whats next american ninja :ultracool


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 14, 2009)

American Ninja?  Sure.  Why not? The actor that played the old teacher did 'American Samurai' in (I think) 2004.  He looks pretty healthy.  American Samurai wasn't all that good a movie, but the kenjutsu/kendo was pretty well done.

Anyway, DiCaprio seems to be trying to diversify, so why not an MA movie?  He could play Dukikoff's part.  They could even get Kate Winslet to play the love interest.  

They could call it, "American Ninja Titanikai."

Daniel


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2009)

ronin74 said:


> how about a remake of the last dragon, with samuel l. Jackson as sho'nuff?


 

Thats IF he recovered from the beating he got from Bruce Leroy


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2009)

suicide said:


> *Will Smith To Direct Karate Kid Remake / Steven Chow In Talks*
> 
> By *Doug *- December 11, 2007 - 08:32 America/Montreal
> 
> ...


 

It's a cruel( it's a cruel) Cruel Summer.......


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 14, 2009)

arnisador said:


> That's what I though too. As someone else said, the blocks really looked like it: E.g., paint the fence is from Tensho.
> 
> 
> A Shito-ry&#363; stylist.




Correct!  Mr. Miyagi's name is an obvious homage to Chojun Miyagi and in the third movie, the kata that Daniel is learning is clearly Seiunchin (the goju variant).  And yes, Demura Sensei is shito-ryu.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I didn't even know that Smith had a son old enough to play a lead. Has he been in anything else?
> 
> Daniel


 
Yes, his son was in the movie where Will Smith is homeless and he has a son to care for.  He is living out of a bathroom.  The name of the movie had the word Happy in it.  Can't remember the whole name though.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 17, 2009)

Pursuit of Happiness.  I didn't see it but I heard that it was good.

Daniel


----------



## MilkManX (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in here on the original post.

On the Special Edition DVD the writer says he based Miyagi on his teacher who was &#23470;&#22478; &#38263;&#38918;, _Miyagi Ch&#333;jun_(Founder of Goju-Ryu).

Yeah the actors were just that but I think he captured the spiritual essence very well. The 2nd one was okay but the 3rd and New were not so good.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 19, 2009)

Shortly after Pat Morita died, I read nice bio on him... damned if I can remember where I found it, though.

In it they discuss Morita's inspiration for the character of Mr. Miyagi.  Morita, being a survivor of the WWII Japanese American Interment camps (very dark page in our nation's history, btw) based much of his character on men that he knew growing up, both in and out of the camps.  

The script intentionally gave a lot of leeway to Morita for how he played the character, and I believe that all here would agree, regardless of the quality of any of the movies (3, 4 specifically), that Pat Morita gave us a very memorable personality to remember.

Another piece of information that you might find interesting regarding the original post.  In Karate Kid II, when Daniel-san is looking in at Chozen (Sato's Nephew) you notice a Goju Fist on his uniform (same with later in the film).  Since Sato was his instructor and Sato and Miyagi had the same instructor, some conclusions can be drawn.


----------

